# An interesting fact about the God Emperor. . . .



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

I was reading through some fluff earlier and i found out something quite interesting. The Emperor is of Turkish birth or rather the area that Turkey is in, Anatolia. 

Some people may know it already but i dont think its the most well known of facts even though the Emperor is kind of central to the whole 40K universe.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought that was pretty cool. Whats better is that his palace covers the entirety of Nottingham, and the Golden Throne is in the same loaction as Warhammer World.

Dragonlover


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

I had no idea i assumed they just said he was from terra and that was it, interesting it is though.


----------



## Dark Apostle Loren (May 1, 2008)

Yea in the Rogue Trader book, it goes into some detail about the Emperor. Like the fact that he wasnt born like a normal human. Here is a bit more info about him a group of Shamans got together and used there combined power to create him. He was born and walked the earth for many thousands of years before he came to power He watched as the World around him grew and according to what I remember from that book, he is walking the earth today. as in 2008. Learning the skills that will serve him when he comes to power and begins the great crusade.


----------



## murphy (Apr 23, 2008)

LoreMaster said:


> I was reading through some fluff earlier and i found out something quite interesting. The Emperor is of Turkish birth or rather the area that Turkey is in, Anatolia.
> 
> Some people may know it already but i dont think its the most well known of facts even though the Emperor is kind of central to the whole 40K universe.


I always assumed that the intention was either A) the Emperor was a descendant of some hidden strain of the Palaiologos dynasty, the last Emperors of the Roman Empire, and therefore the Imperium of Man is a lineal continuation of Rome or B) he instead is somehow related to the House of Osman, the Sultans of the Ottoman Empire (Suleiman always struck me as really solid Emperor material).


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

hmmm... emporer of the universe is turkish. Then why is the empire in such shambles???


----------



## Maggard (May 20, 2008)

murphy said:


> I always assumed that the intention was either A) the Emperor was a descendant of some hidden strain of the Palaiologos dynasty, the last Emperors of the Roman Empire, and therefore the Imperium of Man is a lineal continuation of Rome or B) he instead is somehow related to the House of Osman, the Sultans of the Ottoman Empire (Suleiman always struck me as really solid Emperor material).


To quote Lexicanum.com (big 40k fluff site) 

"The Emperor was born in the 8th millennium BC" 

Which predates any history i know but I'm guessing that's probably one of the turning points in the development of human civilisation or soemthing.

The article is here and it covers a lot of other interesting things about the Emperor too.


----------



## murphy (Apr 23, 2008)

Maggard said:


> To quote Lexicanum.com (big 40k fluff site)
> 
> "The Emperor was born in the 8th millennium BC"
> 
> ...


Only thing I can find about that time period in my brief check is that some of the few known archeological sites that exist are in Turkey. Beyond that, its just the stone age. Not much exciting happening.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

His birth place is really irrelevant, for the following reason;

Well, as far as I remember, the Emperor is made up of the combined souls of some shamans, right? These shamans were some of the earliest psykers, who could (when they died and their souls were cast adrift into the warp) drag themselves back to Terra and find some newborn baby's soul to usurp, essentially reincarnating themselves.

But the increasing human population formed/attracted the attention of the Chaos Gods to Terra and the warp became too turbulent to reincarnate (basically it was too 'murky' for the shamans to see any baby souls to steal). So, they decided, before it was too late and they could no longer reincarnate at all, that they would commit mass suicide and release their combined souls all at once, then draw all their souls into the same vessel (so 1 baby with a 1000+ shaman souls in it). That way, they gave up their individuality and freedom in exchange for power (and thus the ability to fight the Chaos Gods).

That's what the whole Star Child thing is about - if the Emperor ever dies, his big shaman-soul will be released into the warp where it can find another baby soul to steal and reincarnate.

So it doesn't really matter what the ancestry of the original baby they stole was. The shamans that make up the Emperor were presumably from all over Earth, and therefore the Emperor is a little part of every nationality.

He's also a baby murderer.


----------



## The Red Thirst (Dec 11, 2007)

Any thoughts that the Emperor represents all holy bodies? I.E Mohammed, Jesus, Buddha and such? just a thought.


----------



## Maggard (May 20, 2008)

in the Horus Heresy series it Sindermann starts finding references to someone matching the description of the Emperor throughout human history (at least i think that's what he meant) so he's clearly taking on a role through the progress on mankind but your theory hits a rock when you remember that Jesus was crucified etc, so whilst he probs wasn't at the forefront he was still steering/involved things


----------



## murphy (Apr 23, 2008)

Maggard said:


> in the Horus Heresy series it Sindermann starts finding references to someone matching the description of the Emperor throughout human history (at least i think that's what he meant) so he's clearly taking on a role through the progress on mankind but your theory hits a rock when you remember that Jesus was crucified etc, so whilst he probs wasn't at the forefront he was still steering/involved things


Crucifixion wouldn't really kill the Emperor, would it? Man's hard as nails. And it certainly would explain the empty tomb...


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

why would he pose a religous figures if his aim was to create an Empire void of false gods.
Surley he would move through the ages in the background, secretly guiding humanity. The advisor in the shadows, the tactitians aid, the mysterious soldier leading the lagging units of a great battle to manipulate wars and nations as he needed?


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

Brother Enok said:


> why would he pose a religous figures if his aim was to create an Empire void of false gods.
> Surley he would move through the ages in the background, secretly guiding humanity. The advisor in the shadows, the tactitians aid, the mysterious soldier leading the lagging units of a great battle to manipulate wars and nations as he needed?


trial and error perhaps?

maybe the emperor tried the whole messiah thing early on and realized it didn't work all that well (instead of uniting humanity it sort of drove us apart)

maybe by 2008 he's realized the best work can be done from the shadows of human history


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Maybe he's got a tardis. Maybe the golden throne is actually A TARDIS!!!!!
Does he have a female companion?? 
Coming soon to BBC 'Emporer Who'-the greatest sci-fi time travelling adventure ever!!!


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Pseudo said:


> He's also a baby murderer.


He's murdered far more than just a baby. I'm also not sure that the shamans stole bodies as such. It could have easily been that their souls were delivered to a reincarnation spool queue to wait until an appropriate pair did the business.

It doesn't really deal with the exact mechanism.


----------



## dark_angel (May 28, 2008)

i heard, that hes the son of a greater god, and im not refrencing christianity


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

No i mean ive always thought that the people after the Heresy and the ones who started the cult of the Empreror or whatever just found those references and attributed them to him, as in they made the conections in their minds, and hes really just a really strong and advanced human, but human nonetheles, all those references to the major religons and stuff being the same references and descriptions attributed to the emporer, were really not him. but just taken for references to him. That is after thinking over it bored in class one day


----------



## DarkBadger (Jun 4, 2008)

The Emperor is immortal, not invincible, therefore its feasible he has died many times trying to unite humanity, he could have been many people, Ghenghis Khan, Adolf Hitler, Jesus Christ, hell even George Bush. Based on his creation, he probably always reincarnated in a new body when the right one came along, as the shamans did. But they couldn't do it forever the chaos gods got too powerful, and after the heresy, the Emperor was probably too psychically damaged and the chaos gods too strong so his only option was the golden throne, for the good of humanity.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

DarkBadger said:


> The Emperor is immortal, not invincible, therefore its feasible he has died many times trying to unite humanity, he could have been many people, Ghenghis Khan, Adolf Hitler, Jesus Christ, hell even George Bush. Based on his creation, he probably always reincarnated in a new body when the right one came along, as the shamans did. But they couldn't do it forever the chaos gods got too powerful, and after the heresy, the Emperor was probably too psychically damaged and the chaos gods too strong so his only option was the golden throne, for the good of humanity.


The problem is that humanity was utterly dependent on the Astronomican. No beacon means a significant reduction in interstellar capabilities. So the Emperor dying would mean the Imperium would collapse and he'd be back to square one.

My personal theory is the Emperor is waiting for humanity to complete his great project and end our dependency on him not dying. Then he can reincarnate. Of course such actions are considered heresy so the Emperor is pretty much knackered.


----------



## Absolon (Jun 7, 2008)

The Emperor has never been reincarnated since the shamans mass suicide created him. Some of the older fluff though points out that he stayed in the background never taking a leadership role but more of the power behind the throne figure. The last HH book also hints at what another powerful psyker though of him before the the big E conquered Terra


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

can you elaborate on this idea of what other powerful psykers thought of the emp. im quite intrigueed by any thing like that.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Maybe the Emperor killed the Dinosaurs.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

rVctn_Khaiyn said:


> Maybe the Emperor killed the Dinosaurs.


He was slightly more recent than that, considering he was created by human shamans. Dinosaurs are millions of years ago, the Emperor is 'only' thousands.


----------



## Boss 171 (Jun 9, 2008)

the emporer is a faliure, for thwe love of god, hes a corpse on a chair covered in tack bling


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

lol wtf? so where i am now ( near nottingham ) is where the horus heresy took place?


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

the final battle was over earth on a battle barge but the golden throne is supposed to be were the God-Emperor sits now. might have to leave him a few copies of the HH novels for him to read in 40k years time


----------



## ClubnBabySealz (Jun 5, 2008)

kind of off topic but did not want to start a new post. soo if i remember right the Primarch's are the clones of the emperor. so why have the not made more?? and if so they could be used to hold terra.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

not exact clones, but based off the emperors genes and engineered by him.


----------

